
Last Week on My Mac: The Mystery of the Supplemental Update - chmaynard
https://eclecticlight.co/2018/07/29/last-week-on-my-mac-the-mystery-of-the-supplemental-update/
======
st3fan
Documented at [https://support.apple.com/en-
ca/HT201222](https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT201222)

[https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT208937](https://support.apple.com/en-
ca/HT208937)

[https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT208934](https://support.apple.com/en-
ca/HT208934)

------
chmaynard
This update was disgraceful. Shame on Apple.

I encountered one side effect that wasn't mentioned in this excellent article:
the root password stopped working after I installed the update. Because I was
using root as my admin account, I was unable to do anything that required
admin authorization. I called Apple Support and they were no help. Their only
recommendation was that I erase my SSD and install a fresh copy of macOS.
Ouch.

